# Pressemeldung: Eine Chance für die Äsche



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2016)

Pressemeldung
Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V

*Eine Chance für die Äsche​*






*Wunderschön und stark gefährdet - der Schutz der Äsche hat in Niedersachsen höchste Priorität. Doch die künstliche Aufzucht ist schwierig, und bislang mangelte es an Fischen für die Vermehrung. In einigen Gewässern erholten sich die Bestände in den vergangenen Jahren. Mitarbeiter des Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (LSFV) und Angler des Fischereiverein Einbeck e.V. nutzten die Chance und fingen jetzt mehr als 30 laichfähige Elterntiere in Zuflüssen der Leine für ein Artenschutzprojekt.*

Hannover / 25. März 2016
LSFV-Projektleiter, Dr. Matthias Emmrich, kennt die Probleme der Äsche auch aus seinen Heimatgewässern rund um Lippstadt nur zu gut: 
"Äschenbestände in ganz Deutschland sind in den vergangenen 15 Jahren massiv durch Kormorane dezimiert worden. Bis vor wenigen Jahren fanden wir nur noch wenige sehr große Fische, viele mit typischen Verletzungen durch Kormoranschnäbel. Mittlere Größen zwischen 20 und 35 cm, das Idealmaß für den Kormoran, fehlten praktisch komplett." 
Der Bestandsexplosion des Kormorans nach seiner völligen Unterschutzstellung Anfang der 1980er Jahre hätten die Äschenbestände in Mitteleuropa nichts entgegenzusetzen gehabt, erläutert Emmrich.

*Der Kormoran - das Zünglein an der Waage*
Ein Großteil der überwinternden Kormorane jage auf großen Standgewässern, so der Biologe weiter. Wenn die aber im Spätwinter zufrören, wichen die Vögel auf Fließgewässer aus. Dort seien Äschen, die sich dann in der Nähe der Laichplätze sammelten, eine leichte Beute für die Vögel. Weitere Ursachen für die aktuelle Gefährdung seien die vielen Querbauwerke, die Laichwanderungen verhindern sowie die gestiegene Belastung von Fließgewässern mit Nährstoffen aus der Landwirtschaft. Kieslaichplätze veralgten und würden unbrauchbar für die Äsche. Zuviel Nitrat lasse ihre Brütlinge sterben. 

*Vorsichtiger Optimismus*
"Rund um Einbeck beobachten wir seit einigen Jahren wieder steigende Bestände", 
freut sich dagegen Dr. Benjamin Krause, 1. Vorsitzender des FV
Einbeck. 

Der Grund: 
etliche milde Winter in Folge und deshalb kaum Kormoranaktivität an den Äschengewässern des Vereins. Mittels
Elektrofischgeräten konnten die Biologen des LSFV daher jetzt mehr als 30 Elterntiere fangen. Noch am gleichen Abend wurden sie in die Anlage eines Fischzüchters in der Nähe von Soltau verbracht.

 "Das Entscheidende ist jetzt das richtige timing", 
weiß Ralf Gerken, Naturschutzexperte beim LSFV.
 "Die Eier der Äschenweibchen lassen sich nur in einem Zeitraum von wenigen Tagen gewinnen. Dann muss die Befruchtung mit der Milch der Männchen gelingen, was bei Äschen beileibe keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist." 

Klappt die Aufzucht von ausreichend Jungäschen, sollen sie in geeignete Gewässer des Leinesystems ausgesetzt werden, wo die Äschenpopulationen in den letzten Jahren ebenfalls dramatisch eingebrochen waren.

*Schöne Fahnenträgerin mit Thymianduft*
Die Äsche war einst weit verbreitet und Leitfisch einer nach ihr benannten Fließgewässerregion – der Äschenregion. Sie gehört zu den farbenprächtigsten Süßwasserfischen: 
Die Rückenflossen der Männchen sind lange, prächtig getupfte Fahnen. Ihre Kiemendeckel, Flossen und Flanken schimmern purpur, violett und grün. 

Außerdem sind sie köstliche Speisefische, deren Fleisch
exquisit nach Thymian duftet - daher ihr wissenschaftlicher Name Thymallus thymallus.

Fast alle Angelvereine mit Restvorkommen der Äsche in ihren Gewässern verzichten aber seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre auf die Entnahme der stark bedrohten Art. Die Bestände sollen die Chance haben, sich irgendwann wieder ausreichend natürlich zu reproduzieren. 

"Wir erleben derzeit in einigen Gewässern in der Heide, im Vorharz oder hier im Leinegebiet ein comeback der Äsche", 
erklärt Matthias Emmrich. 
"Es braucht aber nur einen harten Winter und einige Wochen mit jagenden Kormoranen, und die Bestände brechen sofort wieder zusammen." 

Hier könnten die unter Menschenobhut aufgezogenen LSFV-Äschen dazu beitragen, aktuelle Vorkommen zu stützen und erloschene wieder nachhaltig zu etablieren.

"Wir sind stolz auf unsere Äschen", 
schwärmt Benjamin Krause, 
"und stiften gerne einige unserer Prachtexemplare, damit auch andere Gewässer wieder von diesen wunderschönen Fischen besiedelt werden." 

*Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. ist mit fast 90.000 Mitgliedern der größte anerkannte Naturschutzverband und der größte anerkannte Fischereiverband in Niedersachsen.

Im LSFV wenden Angler aus den 330 angeschlossenen Vereinen jedes Jahr zehntausende Stunden für ehrenamtliche Natur- und Artenschutzmaßnahmen auf. Von der Wiedereinbürgerung von bedrohten Arten wie Lachs und Meerforelle, Karausche,
Bitterling oder Schlammpeitzger, über das Monitoring von Fischen, Neunaugen und anderen Wasserlebewesen, bis zu regelmäßigen Müllsammel- und Pflanzaktionen, tragen die im LSFV organisierten Angler dazu bei, Gewässer und ufernahe
Lebensräume zu erhalten und durch gezielte Naturschutzprojekte nachhaltig zu fördern. 

Davon profitieren nicht nur Fische, sondern auch viele andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten und nicht zuletzt alle Menschen, die Flüssen und Seen in Niedersachsen zur Erholung und zum Naturerleben aufsuchen.

Mehr Infos unter: http://www.lsfv-nds.de


----------



## Ørret (26. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Eine Chance für die Äsche*

Einfach nur Top die Arbeit der Niedersachsen!
Die verstehen es Naturschutz und Interessenvertretung der Angler unter einen Hut zu bringen. 

Bis denne...


----------



## shoti (29. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Eine Chance für die Äsche*

Jo...und eine Vielzahl der Initiativen von Ralf kommen von einem lütten Verein...ASV Forelle aus Lauenbrück. Da ist Ralf ( Schnulli ) mit aufgewachsen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Eine Chance für die Äsche*

http://www.welt.de/regionales/niede...ischbestand-der-Aesche-mit-Laich-Projekt.html


----------

